# Oh BOY ! I need some advise



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

My 2003 chipped W8 started running rough at low idle Monday. Monday PM, the check engine light came on. The dealer tells me the timing skipped and the code is p1347. I have an extended warrantee. The dealer tells me they need to rip down the motor and tranny, 24 hours work to determine what's wrong and that the warrantee people wont pay for the diagnostic unless it ends up being something wrong that they will cover under the warrantee. I asked the dealer what options I have available.. for example, could they reset the system and see if it was a bug OR could it be the tranny belt or the infamous cam adjuster issue. My fear is that the warrantee people will not cover if the diagnostic is wrong.. or maybe not cover at all due to the chip..... That aside, again, what options do you folks think I have... what might be wrong....


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (flavin42) - - what happened....*

Its the cam adjuster... warrantee is void because of the chip... I'm out 12 K...... no more VWs for me.....


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (flavin42) - - what happened.... (flavin42)*

just hold on. what did the chip do to over-advance the timing? nothing. the cam adjuster failed because the original design is faulty. did your extended warranty company say that they wouldn't cover it already? who knows that the chip is in place? unless your car spits out trouble codes saying, "aaa! help! i've been chipped!" i say you've got nothing to worry about.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (BlackJelli)*

looks like I jumped the gun a bit..... I went for a second opinion and they are telling me similar things that you wrote. I went back to the dealer and said their [and the warrantee companies] answer was not acceptable. Now they are saying they will cover IF the problem is not chip related but they want me to agree to pay for the tear down which they say is 2400 bucks. If the problem is not chip related, they will pay for the tear down. I asked them to put in writing what they problem MIGHT be with probabilities and whether the warrantee will cover or not cover each possible outcome. I also asked them why a car was designed with such bad diagnostic coding system. Not sure how they found out about the chip but the mechanic said they can see it if they look.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (flavin42)*

looks like I did NOT jump the gun... the dealership is telling me they are expecting me to put down 2400 bucks to tear down the motor, then they will call the warrantee company to see if they will decide to pay for the repair.... and that the warrantee company will not agree to anything unless the motor is torn down = the dealer is trying to force me to spend 2400 without any kind of idea what the problem might be, what it might cost nor what the warrantee company will or will not cover - must think I'm pretty stupid to agree to that kind of deal - I could end up with a worthless car plus be out 2400. I called VW Corporate today, BBB and will start looking into legal action soon.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (flavin42)*

they know it's the adjusters and that the chip had nothing to do with it. they're just out for your cash and to get out of paying.
don't let this one go. keep bugging corporate. the repair should be on them...


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (Dave928)*

Service advisor and former W8 owner.. Chip is not the cause. Faulty cam adjusters from the drawing board are......


----------



## black4motion (Dec 24, 2007)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (VWGUY4EVER)*

Mine's in the shop now. $9800 estimate and the warranty company is coming a second time to try and get out of paying. I'm not chipped so they're using the "sludge" scam.


----------



## alaskadub (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (black4motion)*

flavin42
Some motors seem to be more prone to sludge, regardless of the interval that you change the oil or type that you use. - this one seems to be amongst that group. It is, after all, gunk that is getting caught in that poorly designed filter that leads to a restriction of oil flow and causes that cam adjuster not to work. If your adjuster uses the sludge explanation to not pay for the warranty, then he needs to be given a wake-up call. I contacted a very reliable VW shop in washington (Campbell Nelson Volkswagen 
24329 Highway 99 | Edmonds, WA , 98026 
PH: (425) 778-1131 | FX: (425) 672-1222) and they have performed several cam shaft adjuster repairs. Their service tech said that if you have proof of oil service schedule maintenance being performed AND a sludge problem that caused the screen, etc that the auto WOULD be covered under the 5 year 60,000 mile power train warranty. That is coverage BECAUSE of sludge, not Denying a claim because of sludge. Also, google VW sludge problems and review all of the issues they've had with the 1.8t and 2.0 models. It was a real black eye for VW - one they would prefer not to relive. 
Best thing to do is to anonomosly speak with a couple of dealers' techs and ask about the dreaded camshaft adjuster issue. Fore-armed is fore-warned. Finally - all of my oil changes were synthetic, most were dealer serviced, and the interval was roughly half the 10,000 mile recommend. I still got the light at 52,000 miles and after treating with seafoam 3 times and changing the oil once (so far) the light is gone and the car is running smoothly again. So riddle me this. If the car isn't prone to sludge issues then why are the majority of us experiencing this problem and further, why is the issue temporarily solved with a cleaner. As my TRUSTED mechanic said to me: "Scott, people who buy these (expensive and unique) W8s aren't the kind of people that forget to change their oil, or even change them on the recommended (and ridiculous) 10,000 mile service schedule." So as we all agree, I'm sure, the problem is either a : a design flaw that does not
allow an oil screen to deal with normal oil wear or b: an engine that es excessively prone to slude or c: a disintegrating oil screen that breaks down and throws particles at the cam adjuster or d: alll of the above. To blame it on this group of users is, however, ridiculous.
Finally - tell your adjuster you think this all sucks too, and encourage him to start or join a movement to pressure VW to address the problem.
go to the following forum for more info on your problem and a movement to make VW deal with this issue.
http://www.w8forum.dk/forum_to...9b3ca
Just my .02


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (alaskadub)*

thanks Man ! I found another dealership at the recommendation of my local repair shop. I heard just a few hours ago the same explanation as you wrote from this dealer and I feel more confident that they are going to help me out and that they will go to bat with the warrantee company for me. They are starting the tear down today and told me it should be covered... I'll keep you posted.


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (flavin42)*

The dealer determined the issue without a full teardown - the problem is the metal filter mesh broke off and hosed cam components. BTW, the filter is the size of an American Dime! and cause thousands of dollars of damage.... what a design ! Now,. they are waiting for the warrantee company to review the info and approve? the work to move forward. I'll hopefully hear tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Iceberg Slim (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (flavin42)*

How did everything go?
~ Slim ~


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Oh BOY ! I need some advise (BabyBlueA3)*

I just heard back, the warrantee company is covering everything.... great news for me.... the job would have cost around 4K dollars. The wire mesh did in fact disintegrate and dropped into the cams and caused damage = the cam adjuster issue again.....


----------

